# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  ORGANICS ANDINA - Nueva Tecnología para Viveros y Semilleros

## Organics Andina

Buenos días estimados usuarios de Agroforum, 
Organics Andina es una empresa distribuidora de insumos y nueva tecnología para la producción agrícola dentro de un manejo ecológico y no residual. Presentamos el "Sistema Ellepot" para la apropiada propagación de esquejes y semillas para plantas hortalizas, frutales, forestales, ornamentales, entre más. Ellepot está hecho con PAPEL 100% ECOLÓGICO DEGRADABLE llenado con el sustrato elegido según el tipo de cultivo. El papel facilita una perfecta PENETRACIÓN DE LAS RAÍCES. Tenemos sus siguientes Ventajas: 
- Envase hecho a base de un material 100% degradable (papel)
- Permanece en vivero en menor tiempo con mayor desarrollo
- Equilibrio entre masa radicular y masa foliar
- Anclaje inmediato después del trasplante
- Bajo costo de transporte debido al bajo peso
- No requiere reciclaje
- Evita infestación del campo por nematodos, hongos, patógenos, entre más.
- Proporciona excelente desarrollo de la masa radicular. 
Ellepot ahorra costos, trabajo y tiempo en cada proceso de la producción, desde la germinación hasta la propagación de las plantas santas. 
Organics Andina también ofrece: 
- Insumos para almácigos, agricultura limpia y orgánica.
- Asesorías técnicas en propagación de invernaderos y viveros
- Bandejas para propagación de almácigos
- Yeso agrícola para aplicación de suelos y cultivos
- Macetas para jardinería, entre otros. 
Información y cotización:  Volante Organics Andina.jpg  DSC_0227.jpg  DSC_0254.jpg  DSC_0233.jpg  DSC_0566.jpg  organicsandina@outlook.com
956737206
Chiclayo- Perú  https://www.facebook.com/OrganicsAndinaTemas similares: China desarrolla nueva tecnología de irrigación que ahorra más agua viveros fruticolas Sembradora de papas- Grimme GL 32 F - NUEVA TECNOLOGÍA Nueva Zelanda: desarrollan nueva instrumento para analizar la miel de manuka tomate hibrido dominator enfermedad en semilleros

----------

